# Форум для размышляющих > Смерть >  >>--♡-->

## Revsh

...

----------


## Aare

Эй, Рэвш, давай не делать глупостей. Все нормально будет, сходи к психиатру лучше, может по может. Зачем себя убивать?
Ну или хоть не кушай сутки и в туалет сходи, а то в самом деле некрасиво будет

----------


## Aare

Что психиатр сказал?
Нет, не поняла зачем себя убивать. Можно более четко сформулировать?
Ну и да, давай тогда поболее суток и глаза завяжи))

----------


## Nord

*Revsh*, убивать себя из-за депрессии всё равно что убивать себя из-за насморка. Депрессия - это вполне реальное заболевание, которое можно вылечить. Нет, если бы тебе хотелось откинуться для собственного удовольствия, то дело другое, но из твоего сообщения не видно, что это решение тебе нравится. С другой стороны, прекрасно понимаю, что решение возникшей у тебя проблемы может подзатянуться и это тоже мало приятного сулит... Но! Но решать твою проблему не обязательно долго и нудно.

Насколько я могу судить из твоих сообщений тут, ты действительно находишься в депрессивном состоянии, то есть у тебя не просто психологическая подавленность, но есть проблема с физиологией -  а это и есть клиническая картина депрессии как заболевания. Одними разговорами тут делу не помочь, поэтому надо действовать сразу по нескольким направлениям.

Хочешь действовать?

----------


## Nord

Я не психиатр, чтобы диагнозы ставить, но само понятие депрессии как раз подразумевает психосоматическое расстройство.




> Депре́ссия (от лат. deprimo — «давить», «подавить») — психическое расстройство, характеризующееся «депрессивной триадой»: снижением настроения и утратой способности переживать радость (ангедония), нарушениями мышления (негативные суждения, пессимистический взгляд на происходящее и так далее), двигательной заторможенностью. При депрессии снижена самооценка, наблюдается потеря интереса к жизни и привычной деятельности.


 Разумеется, что депрессия - это уже следствие, происходящее из ряда причин, в том числе и тех, что описываешь ты - то есть из твоего темперамента и склада психики. Но на данный момент эти причины уже привели к конкретной проблеме - депрессии, которая и выражается сейчас как утрата позитивных переживаний, не способность сконцентрироваться на чем-то - например, на работе, понижении общего тонуса организма - всё это ты сам же и описал в первом своем сообщении этой темы. Отсюда и действия.

Их можно разделить на два направления: первое - надо купировать пик - саму депрессию. Опять повторю - я не психиатр, поэтому по этому вопросу тебе всё же стоит прислушаться к врачам. По моему мнению - осторожно прислушаться и ни в коем случае не перебирать с лекарствами, хотя и не исключать их вовсе. Понимаешь, тебе нужно привести свой организм в нормальный тонус, поддержать его - можно начать с элементарного: соблюдай режим дня, кушай нормально и вовремя, гуляй где-нибудь. Это должно быть не как средство достичь каких-то высот - это средство достичь равновесия. Постарайся придерживаться размеренности, даже если не очень хочется и пока не видишь в этом большого смысла. Еще одна важная деталь - когда гуляешь, например, смотри по сторонам, наблюдай, чувствуй происходящее. Постарайся не думать о происходящем, а именно - чувствовать происходящее: посмотри на блики солнца или капли дождя, посмотри на людей - на яркие цвета их одежд, как ветер играет с их одеянием, какие у них лица, глаза. Не давай оценок - просто наблюдай. Как можно больше наблюдай. Отдайся этому потоку ощущений и чувств.

Второе направление - надо разбираться в причинах, которые тебя привели в твое нынешнее состояние. Для этого надо "просмотреть" эти твои 25 лет прожитой жизни и заново поглядеть на мир - не исходя из того, что ты думал и думаешь о ней сейчас, не исходя из правил, навязываемых кем бы то ни было - семьей, друзьями, обществом - а по-настоящему заново. Как-будто ты заново рождаешься и у тебя всё впереди. Поверь мне - эти 25 лет вполне возможно ты и не жил еще.

...И еще кое-что скажу тебе. Ты выше сожалел, что не испытал любви. Я вижу по твоим сообщения на этом форуме, что ты действительно чувственный человек и искренне переживаешь. И знаешь - есть один человек, которому очень и очень нужна твоя любовь. Он кричит и просит о помощи, но ты почему-то не слышишь и так бесчувственно реагируешь на его мольбу...

Этот человек, *Revsh* - ты.

Не твоя семья, не твоя возможная возлюбленная, не люди вообще - это ты, ты в первую очередь нуждаешься в своем внимании, опеке и помощи. Так почему ты так глух к этой просьбе? Подумай об этом - это не уловка и не эгоизм - ты ведь тоже человек, но почему-то ты отворачиваешься от себя, хотя готов помогать другим. Это неправильно.

...Начни с того, что я сказал выше. Не перегружай себя - это не поможет, нужно напротив - расслабиться внутренне, и как бы парадоксально это не звучало - это порой как раз и трудно сделать. Что же касается причин - в этом тоже можно разобраться - самому и с помощью других. Если захочешь - я постараюсь помочь тебе в этом.

----------


## EnergyCOREs

Странно, я вроде отправлял сообщение, движок форума не воспринял. 

Короче, похоже на физиологические проблемы с лимбической системой + действительно депрессия. 

Был в прошлом веке один эксперимент. Брали собак, к ошейнику подключали провод и ставили металлическую пластину. После пары ударов тока собаки убегали с пластины. Потом эксперимент повторяли, только собак привязывали. Через некоторое время собак отвязывали. Они скулили, но при ударах током уже не пытались убежать, хотя могли. 
К чему я всё это? Я понимаю корни твоего "не пойду, всё равно ничего не сделают", но и тебе стоит принять, что твои проблемы решаемы даже нашей медициной и психиатрией.

----------


## Nord

Я не навязываю свою точку зрения, но в твоем сообщении слишком много противоречий.

"Я люблю свою работу" - только вот "не хожу на неё уже три дня". Или "всё у меня в порядке с активностью", только "спорт забросил"... и т.д. Я предпочел бы ошибиться, но судя по всему - не выйдет.  Даже твое временное возвращение к более-менее привычному ритму не станет хорошим знаком, потому что твоя психика находится в колебательном процессе с увеличивающейся амплитудой, и однажды - если не нынче - это тебя либо таки сподвигнет к тому, что я уже сказал, либо сломает окончательно.

Это сухая и безжалостная аналитика, но я думаю, что стоит о ней сказать - чтобы предупредить. Ну а что ты будешь делать - это конечно же полностью твоё дело.

Удачи!

----------


## Nord

> Так о том и речь, кажется уже - сломало.


 "Поздно - это когда кто-то умер". Ты же - пока еще живой, и я полагаю, что всё еще исправимо. Но тут мы возвращаемся к тому, с чего начинали.

----------


## Aare

Рэвш, я даже не знаю, почему ты себя считаешь умнее специалиста. Я думаю, тебе надо идти не к психотерапевту, а к психиатру, он назначит тебе антидепрессанты и тебя попустит. А дальше уже к психологу разгонять веником свои тараканы

----------


## Игорёк

Привет солнечному Ташкенту.
Знакомое состояние.. Читаешь эту депрессивную триаду, и думаешь - ну точно про меня, слово в слово. Потом копаешь чуть глубже - а вроде бы и нет. Какие-то скромные радости все-таки остались. 
Надо просто какой-то целью задаться, мечтой, как бы банально это не звучало. Ее даже не обязательно достигать, потому что по итогу может настигнуть разочарование и пустота. Но она (мечта) обязательно должна быть, и должны происходить действия которые к ней приближают. Я например уже давно мечтаю о своем офигенном гараже, и теперь, спустя долгие годы, потратив много времени и денег, как никогда близок к этой цели. Черчу чертежи, представляю каким классным и уютным он будет, какая теплая атмосфера будет внутри. Встречаюсь с девушкой с которой мне не интересно. Все это не дает ощущения счастья, но позволяет оставаться в пограничном состоянии. Стоит чуть расслабиться - и можно быстро скатиться до унылого говна. А это пограничное состояние дает надежду, надежду на перемены...

----------


## NEET

Скорее всего это будет выглядет странно, но... Знаешь, что самое ужасное в твоем состоянии, Revsh? Твоя убежденность в том, что оно - ужасное и что иначе больше никогда не будет. Меж тем, что бы ни случилось в жизни, последнее слово всегда за тобой, Revsh. Ты САМ творишь свою реальность, свою истину, ты САМ выбираешь, во что тебе верить. Никто и ничто не вправе решать за тебя, какой будет твоя жизнь: ни страдания, ни болезни, ни одиночество, ни твой ум (который будет отчаянно убеждать тебя в том, что все плохо). Если что-то и решает за тебя, то это ты САМ позволяешь этому происходить.

И я не сужу тебя за малодушное желание свалить ответственность за свою жизнь на различные обстоятельства. Нет. Я просто хочу, чтобы ты осознал, что всё зависит от тебя.

Жизнь или смерть? Свобода или бессилие?Что ты выбираешь?

----------


## Игорёк

В данной ситуации молчать это один из худших вариантов. Когда человек говорит, он как минимум отвлекается, хотя бы на время своего монолога. Обычно это полезно.

----------


## NEET

Вообще, очень похоже на БАР (биполярное аффективное расстройство). Вкратце, это когда есть чередующие друг друга депрессивная и маниакальная фазы. Сейчас ты в депрессивной.

Если говорить проще, твои чувства находятся в разболтанном состоянии. На самом деле, в этом нет ничего необычного: подобная цикличность присуща всем людям. Разница лишь в амплитуде колебаний. У тебя она очень велика.

Как же так получилось? Вспомни о том, что такое "резонанс". Причиной, по которой твои чувства оказались расшатаны столь сильно, по-моему, является твоя чрезмерная погруженность в свои чувства, излишняя вера в них. Каждый раз, как ты оказывался в той или иной фазе, ты всецело отдавался своим чувствам, тем самым сообщая им дополнительный импульс.

Как же уменьшить амплитуду колебаний и вернуть чувства к равновесию? Ответ на этот вопрос находится в ответе на предыдущий. Нужно лишь действовать противоположным образом. Нужно перестать верить своим чувствам. Ты - не твои чувства и не их слуга. Ты - их хозяин. Поэтому отстранись от них, наблюдай за ними, играй с ними. Чувства - лишь фантомы, иллюзии сознания, потому и так непостоянны. Нет никаких причин им доверять, придавать им слишком много значения.

----------


## Nord

Дело, *Revsh*, вовсе не в диагнозах. Я, например, просто использую наиболее близкое и знакомое мне понятие чтобы донести смысл. А смысл прост: тебе нужно меняться. И чтобы смочь это сделать - нужно остановиться в своих мыслях и переживаниях, успокоить их, снять чрезмерное напряжение.

----------


## Aare

> Странные советы сходить к психотерапевту. Узбекистан - отсталая и нищая страна, там скорее всего нет нормальных психотерапевтов. А в Москве нормальный психотерапевт стоит минимум 2000 за час. Узбекский мигрант на это заработать не сможет.


 
И прям на весь узбекистан нет ни одного нормальногопсихотерапевта? Да ну, чушь, не верю. Страна с советским наследием, в союзе науку и образование ценили

----------


## Nord

> Привет *Патрон*
> *Nord*, то о чём вы говорите, при всём моём желании у меня никак не получится сделать. Как объяснить даже не знаю. Представим, например счастливую пару, между которой по отношению друг к другу безграничная, что называется - истинная любовь. И тут какая-нибудь нелепая случайность трагически обрывает жизнь одного из любящих. Второго полностью охватывает безудержная скорбь, эта скорбь сжигает его всего изнутри, сжигает все его душевные силы, наносит мучительные, глубокие раны, от которых человеку очень трудно уже оправиться. Ведь согласитесь, никто и ничто не в состоянии ему помочь справиться со своими чувствами в такой ситуации, и сам он конечно никак не сможет их притупить, потому что сделать это он просто - не в состоянии. Вот подобного рода чувства, которые просто нереально приглушить проявлялись у меня последние лет 10-ть. В основном приступы этих так называемых “рецидивов” провоцировали кое-какие события, это я к тому, что они всегда проявлялись с периодичностью, в общем, они – то накатывали, то отпускали. Вы, наверное, заметили, что я пишу в прошедшем времени. Дело в том, что в этот раз они ухватились мёртвой хваткой, накинули на меня свой хомут, затянули его и не хотят расслаблять, в это раз - невидно им, ни конца, ни края. И какого-то спасения от всего этого - нет.


 Истинная любовь, говоришь?

Когда ты кого-то любишь - истинно любишь - ты ни за что на свете не захочешь, чтобы он бесконечно горевал по тебе, мучился. Вот это - истинная любовь. А тот, кто остался в живых - коли уж он тоже истинно любит - должен это понять.

...Да и что такое смерть для истинной любви?

----------


## Nord

> *Nord*, мне это только почудилось или вы действительно восприняли меня за того самого скорбяще-любящего человека из приведённого примера? Так я ведь его привёл с единственной лишь целью, хотел указать с помощью него на то, что схожего рода чувства меня и гложат, чувства с которыми - как бы ты ни старался - никак тебе не совладать. В остальном же этот пример не имеет со мной ничего общего.


 Я ответил аллегорией на аллегорию. Попробуй применить это к своей ситуации - твои чувства с одной стороны вполне объективно существуют, но твоя "безутешность" в них - от чего она? Я говорю тебе о том, что твои чувства можно и нужно не давить, а пустить в позитивное русло.

----------


## Nord

> В чём-то сублимировать эти "имульсы" не получается, пробывал уже.


 Опять не в том - не в сублимации - дело. Речь идет об осознании этого состояния. А осознание даст и возможность управлять собой.

Вообще же, не вижу смысла тебе это втолковывать, когда ты сам к тому не готов. Желание - это тысяча возможностей, нежелание - тысяча причин.

----------


## Nord

Малыш, да нет у тебя никаких проблем, вся твоя проблема - в твоей голове. Что, тебе есть нечего, жить негде? Может ты болен неизлечимо или кто-то пушку держит у твоей башки? Тебе потому и к аллегориям приходится прибегать - то ты безутешный влюбленный, то гладиатор - да только реально ты ничего этого еще не испытал.

Знаешь такую сказку, про парня, как отец ему говорит: сынок, ты уже вырос - пора тебе себя обеспечивать. Сынок - к маме: так и так, папане приспичило воспитательный момент провести, а я такой весь прекрасный - ты ж знаешь.
Мама: 
- Ну, конечно, сына! Чего это отец?... Ты вот что - недельку погуляешь как обычно, а я тебе денег дам - ты их отцу как-будто сам заработал - и отдашь.
Сказано - сделано. В конце недели папаня сидит у очага, сынок входит, протягивает деньги: вот, папа, я заработал. Отец берет деньги - и швыряет их в огонь. Сынок в непонятках... пошел к маме: вот такая вот ерунда, мама... Та ему:
- Хм. Папа у нас не дурачок, да - ты пришел расслабленный, деньги ему даешь - он и понял, что ты ничем не занимался... Мы вот что сделаем: ты перед тем, как деньги ему отдавать - побегай где-нибудь в неприметном месте с часок, взмокнешь весь, подустанешь слегка - папа и подумает, что ты работал.
Проходит неделя, сын делает как мама научила, приходит с одышкой, мокрый - деньги отцу протягивает. Папа их берет - и опять в очаг кидает. ...Сын пожимает плечами и идет к маме - не получилось, мол. Чего делать?
Мама:
- Ну, епта... то есть, вот какая ситуация складывается, сынок - придется тебе, похоже, таки поработать недельку - папка у нас сам знаешь...
Делать нечего - сын пошел на работу. Проходит неделя, сын приносит деньги, отдает отцу ...и тот опять швыряет их в огонь! Сын подрывается и руками лезет в пылающие угли, выуживая монеты с диким криком:
- Да вы совсем что ли охр*нели тут всё?!?! Я неделю горбатился до кровавых мозолей чтобы эти гроши заработать - а вы!!!...

Какие выводы сделал отец и что сказал, думаю, понятно...

Так вот и то, что ты так легко говоришь о конце жизни, *Revsh* - то не от отчаяния, а потому что ты ни хрена еще не знаешь цену жизни.

Справедливости ради надо сказать, что и проблемы с головой могут доставлять неприятности - но то вполне решаемо. Как - я тебе уже писал.

----------


## Nord

> Малыш!!! Что ж, хоть улыбнулся.
> 
> С помощью аллегорий я всего лишь хотел указать на то, с какой неизмеримой силой эти так называемые "импульсы" давят на меня, на мою психику, на моё сознание.
> 
> Ты словно идёшь по бескрайней пустыне, вокруг только один песок да небо над головой. У тебя нет уже сил переставлять ноги, которые постоянно вязнут, солнце непрерывно бьёт по тебе своими горячими лучами, давно уже пересохли губы, воды бы глоток, но впереди всё нет и нет того оазиса, который освежил бы, придал бы тебе хоть немного новых сил. Заблудился! Нет! Просто это не аравийская пустыня Руб-эль-Хали, не большая Сирийская пустыня, не Монголо-Китайская Гоби, и даже не гигантская Сахара, чёрт, кажется я на долбанном Марсе, а здесь ведь нет оазисов. Весь истомлённый ты в итоге падаешь и лежишь так неподвижно. Наступает ночь, ты наслаждаешь её прохладой, но не успев прикрыть веки глаз, ты их поднимашь и тут наступило утро, всё начинается по-новой, но подняться уже не получается, все эти условия в прошедший день нанесли тебе сокрушающий удар, от которого ты на вряд ли теперь сможешь оправиться. Да и бродить здесь бессмысленно.
> 
> Как улететь с этого осточертевшего Марса? Люди сюда пока ещё не летают.
> 
> Желание есть - нет возможности.


 Аллегории тут не помогут - надо работать с конкретными ситуациями и подробным описанием что и как происходит. Для этого нужен человек - хороший психолог, психотерапевт в лучшем случае; в худшем - человек, умеющий слушать и анализировать. Ищи специалиста. Не найдешь - придешь сюда и скажешь - будет копать вместе здесь. Без всяких аллегорий.

Но специалист с опытом - всё же намного предпочтительнее.

----------

